# Amplificador para Guitarra 200w rms



## hams10 (Mar 2, 2010)

buenos dias tardes o como sea la ocacion.

tengo planeado hacer un amplificador de buena potencia con los botones de control del volumen y ecualizador, no se si se pueda crear uno de 200w rms, pero sin embargo por eso estoy en este lugar para uds q*UE* saben me ayuden con este proyecto para mi guitarra electrica, me han dicho que se puede hacer con stk, y quisiera saber como es q*UE* apenas voy 2 semestre de mi carrera y aun estoy muy novato en esto, gracias por su pronta respuesta, les agradezco de todo corazon...


----------



## sammaael (Mar 2, 2010)

ls stk son CI comunmente usados en amplificaciones con un conexionado bastante similar en sus distintas variaciones segun la potencia requerida en tu caso 200w sin embargo hara falta de bunos disipadores de calor si quieres ver un diagrama busca en el foro creo que hay de sobra al menos en cuanto al amplificador


----------

